# Could anyone check my English - Czech translation please?



## nemequittepas

I'm trying to translate - 

"Her family were well connected and she was raised in an environment influenced by Victorian literary society"


My attempt is:


"Její rodina byla dobře spojen a tak vychovala se v prostředí ovlivněný viktoriánské literární společnosti."

Is this correct?

Thank you!

Laura


----------



## marsi.ku

Hi Laura,
the Czech correct version could be: 
Její rodina měla dobré společenské styky/kontakty, a tak se dostala do prostředí, které ovlivňovala viktoriánská literární společnost.


----------



## Tchesko

marsi.ku said:


> Hi Laura,
> the Czech correct version could be:
> Její rodina měla dobré společenské styky/kontakty, a tak se dostala do prostředí, které ovlivňovala viktoriánská literární společnost.


My understanding of the verb "to be raised" is different. I would say:
Její rodina měla dobré společenské styky/kontakty a vyrůstala v prostředí ovlivněném viktoriánskou literární společností.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, Tchesko is right. "She was raised" means "she grew up" - vyrůstala.


----------

